# CD Burning Software



## Lucca (Jun 22, 2008)

I have a PowerMacintosh G3 running OS 9.2. It has an internal HP CD Writer Plus. The Apple software that comes with the G3 does not recognize HP burners.

Can anyone direct me to a a source for software that runs on OS 9 and recognizes 3rd party burners?

Thank you,

Lucca


----------



## Hughvane (Jul 8, 2008)

Lucca said:


> I have a PowerMacintosh G3 running OS 9.2. It has an internal HP CD Writer Plus. The Apple software that comes with the G3 does not recognize HP burners.
> Can anyone direct me to a a source for software that runs on OS 9 and recognizes 3rd party burners?



Questions:
Have you checked the HP website for MacOS 9 drivers?
Have you investigated Toast 5.1? You will have to shop around, maybe advertise. 

If software is going to be the big stumbling block, then I would suggest that you replace the HP internal drive with a Pioneer. They work well with Macs. 

Unfortunately, an external optical drive is not a good option as OS 9 and USB just don't get along terribly well, once again drivers being the problem.


----------

